# The Ultimate GTO: For Sale



## 06-GOAT (Jun 20, 2007)

I just found this link over the weekend. This GTO is killer! Wish I could afford it but what a deal, if I could.

Pontiac GTO World Challenge SCCA NASA Holden : eBay Motors (item 390148524626 end time Feb-02-10 14:06:13 PST)


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't see anywhere to put my soda.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Smog legal in Cali right?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

They did a piss poor job with the front end. Looks like a 2002 Mustang.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pull the drive train out of that, add a couple turbos, drop it into a new GTO....and hang on!!!


----------



## 06-GOAT (Jun 20, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> They did a piss poor job with the front end. Looks like a 2002 Mustang.


Your crazy. That thing looks mean!!!

I found some other videos on YouTube of this thing. 





There are other GTO racers out there also, just google - world-challenge pontiac gto


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

haha how do I get my car to shift that smooth! His shifting looks like a hot knife through butter lol

edit: aw damn just seen the end thats messed up


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

preach said:


> haha how do I get my car to shift that smooth! His shifting looks like a hot knife through butter lol
> 
> edit: aw damn just seen the end thats messed up


Notice he doesn't have a shifter with a 1" handle? You can shift just fine with a decent sized stick


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

06-GOAT said:


> Your crazy. That thing looks mean!!!


They tried too hard for better aerodynamics, and totally got away from the original shape of the front clip. Looks alien... it just doesn't fit.




svede1212 said:


> Notice he doesn't have a shifter with a 1" handle? You can shift just fine with a decent sized stick


Maybe he has an air clutch? Now there would be a sweet mod... a pneumatic clutch slave that disengages coming out of a gear gate, and re-engages upon entering a gear gate... you'd sure give the sequential guys a run for their money.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont know what you could possibly do with that thing. but i want it. and to know now that someone owns that. i hope he joins this forum so i can make friends with him and talk him into taking my passenger seat out of my GTO and putting it in his. well new Bad A$$ GTO owner :cheers You're :cool


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It appears to me that it closed without a winner......might have sold offline, however.


----------

